# Swype for Justice Rom



## gr8mick1 (Jun 30, 2011)

In Case anyone is curious I ran the flashable Swype.zip from .573 in CWM and it worked for the Justice Rom. I did have a loss of 3g data on the reboot but a toggle of plane mode brought that back. With Swype back and the GPS fix this rom is my favorite so far. I am not sure if I am allowed to post the link to the flashable zip. Otherwise I would.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

You can link to updates here
Thanks for the input btw


----------



## gr8mick1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Here is the link just flash in cwm

http://db.tt/52T8Fu1

Not sure who is hosting it, I just copied the URL months ago to save incase I lost sywpe.


----------

